# What is the best feeling game?



## sausy1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Ignoring level design, story, art direction, etc.
What video game just _feels _the best to play?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 13, 2021)

Forza 
because driving is feeling


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 13, 2021)

In my experience, little feels better than winning a 1v1 fight in Mechwarrior Online.

Hades felt like an absolute masterpiece, be it rather frustrating at times.

Warframe feels great from hour 100 up until hour 2000 or so (haha!).

"What Remains of Edith Finch" just felt... beautiful to "play."


----------



## Glossolalia (Apr 14, 2021)

Journey gave me some good brain chemicals. It left me feeling kind of refreshed


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 14, 2021)

TF2.

Even if you're crap at it it feels like a big party.


----------



## Raever (Apr 14, 2021)

League of Legends certainly gives me feelings. Whether of bloodlust when I'm 12/2 or keyboard smashing rage when I'm 0/7.  

The original DS version of The World Ends With You is also extremely unique feeling, and it will give you the sad and happy feelz as well. 

If you're looking for deep, introspective, and dark...Omori will throw you for a huge loop.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 14, 2021)

Portal and Portal 2

Supremely elegant gamed that can give endless amounts of creativity and fun


----------



## DeadAccount (Apr 14, 2021)

Stardew Valley is just...a vibe..


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

i miss like the old 90's platformers


----------



## Yazoht (Apr 20, 2021)

Paper Mario (Nintendo 64) is always a good time


----------



## AniwayasSong (Apr 20, 2021)

'The Last of Us' was my first real modern game that literally hit all my feelz.
(I refuse to even play the sequel, given all the 'Reasons')


----------



## Kinare (Apr 21, 2021)

One game that stands out as a "feels" game for me is The Cat Lady. It's quite dark, so I wouldn't say it made me feel good, but it definitely made me feel.

I have no experience with happy feeling games, the only other games I could mention that did make me happy all did so for reasons OP said to ignore. x3 I get caught up a lot in just the environment of a game, I can get lost for hours just admiring it. Gives me a sense of peace I don't get a lot.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 21, 2021)

Doom: Eternal. It's straight to the point, and it does that point well.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 21, 2021)

Planetside 2 (except the Sanctuary map)

I have seen nothing better by far in terms of feeling both alive and pathetic at the same time. Alive because there's no single AI as human characters except AI weapons and installations' systems (everything you face are other people); pathetic because I can never be a 'hero' like common RPGs, feeling weak.

Also, the Sci-Fi mood with nowhere-to-call-home sorta isolation(if you get to know the lore), alongside the feels of myself being one of the whole just gives me odd feeling of mismatch yet these feelings somehow mold into each other.... I like this sorta odd harmony. UwU♡ Some say that this is called pervert

And, the strategical decision-making is crucial. Combined with the fact that the slightest carelessness may ruin your whole day (imagine a car comes out of nowhere and get inside the building just to run you over, that's common here), it really is uh... thrilling! And also highly rewarding when you make anything done! (Imagine you're driving your buggy and the trip ended peacefully, that's not a kind of situation you're 'allowed' to experience most of the time)
Yup, I'm talking about the feels you can get, might not be universal for everyone, though. People say this is pervert too

Ooh, isn't it familiar... It's the feel of... real life! (Always to stay vigilant, keep working hard and get ruined at random chances, or just don't give a cow!)
Except that it's never a real life, of course. Ow<☆

Just a tongue in cheek, if you think you're doing okay in real life, this game should be the same for you! Otherwise vise versa!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2021)

World of Warcraft on when you play until the end credits.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Doom: Eternal. It's straight to the point, and it does that point well.



So it's about the doom of the evil! Yeah right! ...right? OwO


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2021)

Joking aside for now at least UwU, I would have to say Stellaris. Fun little game 4X grand strategy game, that one.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 21, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Joking aside for now at least UwU, I would have to say Stellaris. Fun little game 4X grand strategy game, that one.


Stellaris and the other PDX games are like my "filler" games - most of my playtime is just like, me dicking around between playthroughs of other stuff


----------



## Tyll'a (Apr 21, 2021)

I'd have to say Phantasy Star Universe.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 21, 2021)

*Bujingai: The Forsaken City* is a PS2 game that I just loved playing. There was a lot (as I remember) of fantastical things like wall running, jumping, stringing along attacks in such a way. I don't know, but that game really left an impression.

*Infamous* (the first one) for PS3 also had a lot of enjoyable movement mechanics that made for a really nice feeling game.


----------



## sausy1 (Apr 22, 2021)

Would any of you mind telling me why these games feel good?
Just curious.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 22, 2021)

You asked us to ignore a lot of components that make up wonderful games so from my view, the reason the ones I listed were fun were because of the movement mechanics. Games where you can fly or jump excessively from building to building before crashing down to unleash a waves of attacks or to evade is something I find satisfying.
Another game I should add to this is *Warframe*. A lot of fun, movement and speedy attacks in there, too.

Now. If you don't ask me to ignore the other components........ There's a much different list. The games I consider real successes are the ones I think back on years later.


*Far Cry 5 *(specifically 5)
One of my absolute favorite games EVER. I just love the story, so much. It was so immersive and just really made me think. The graphics and the setting was gorgeous, so much so that should I ever need to move far, I may consider that part of the country. The music really fits and has also wormed its way into my heart; I would drive around in the vehicles in the game listening to the radio. Just.. Ugh. Love that game.
*Bioshock *
Again, a really interesting story. I loved the mix of the time period and technology with a big splash of horror. I cannot find fault with the game design, it was nicely paced and had a fantastic story. And again, setting had a lot to do with my enjoyment.
*Kingdom Hearts*
I mean... It's Kingdom Hearts. I know there will be people who dislike it with a passion but I've enjoyed the whole series greatly. My favorite is probably the first, perhaps because of nostalgia. Some games just hit you in the gut. This game had it all for me: story, art, sound / music, pacing, mechanics.
*World of Warcraft* 
This one is tricky because I've played so long. I no longer can tell why I enjoy it so much. There's a lot to accomplish in there, so I keep going for that. And there is definitely nostalgia. But I have always just enjoyed sitting and existing in the world, even if I'm working on something on my other monitor.

I have a lot of other games I enjoy for various reasons but these are some of my very favorite that tick all the creative boxes for me.


----------



## sausy1 (Apr 22, 2021)

I acknowledge that game feel is not the only factor, but it is certainly the most important.
But, a game does not need to have excellent game feel to be amazing.
Ori and the Will of the Wisps' platforming is slow, but the game's amazing art direction makes up for it.
Terraria's feel is incredibly basic, but the progression system makes the game incredible.
A Hat in Time is a little clunky, but the charming world and story makes it worth the occasional slow moment.


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Apr 28, 2021)

Super Mario 3D World, Bloodstained Ritual of the Night, World Of Warcraft, etc.


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Apr 29, 2021)

I am gonna have to say pavlov vr.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

quake 3


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 1, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> quake 3


I'm intrigued to see how and if Id remasters quake. I'd prefer a hybridisation of the Quake 1 and 2 Aesthetics.

Like, Mecha-Eldritch


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 4, 2021)

Super Mario 64 and Star Fox 64


----------



## DominantSubdivision (May 4, 2021)

Gane be something like Quake 3 or Titanfall 2 for me, move like silk.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

fortnite is a genuinely good game.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

i like to play minecraft in peaceful.

i just like creating things.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

minecraft peaceful when you and all your friends are working together on a giant build project


----------



## Kyrick (May 19, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> i miss like the old 90's platformers


Ever play Pandemonium 2? It's a trippy, acid drizzling, brain twisting PlayStation 1 game, lots of focus on platforming and random coin collection
Also has a great soundtrack


----------



## Lenago (May 19, 2021)

That feels well to play, i would say Mario odyssey, it just feels so good to move Mario around and make fun jumps as you explore the worlds


----------



## Guifrog (May 19, 2021)

I generally feel somewhat hypnotized in those 3D games that allow me to explore worlds, with no time limit, but it also depends on the game itself

_Starshot: Space Circus Fever_ has the perfect effect on me, more specifically the Tensuns planet where I get to just hop around with the main character and his robot assistant across the mountains and different islands, sometimes imagining stories as I go

_Psychonauts_ is another one; there was this place where, if you stop controling the character and leave him for a while, he starts dancing, and I could watch that for hours, not to mention other very little but fun, surprising details


----------



## Lenago (May 19, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> I generally feel somewhat hypnotized in those 3D games that allow me to explore worlds, with no time limit, but it also depends on the game itself
> 
> _Starshot: Space Circus Fever_ has the perfect effect on me, more specifically the Tensuns planet where I get to just hop around with the main character and his robot assistant across the mountains and different islands, sometimes imagining stories as I go


Ohh that brings some memories, i  remember having that game when i was a kid....was not good at it,never got out of the Beach level


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2021)

sausy1 said:


> Ignoring level design, story, art direction, etc.
> What video game just _feels _the best to play?



To me it's close between a few, depending on my mood:

The BEST for me is* HITMAN 3*...the sheer beauty and detail to the characters, the NPC's, and the world in general is jaw-dropping, not to mention flexibility in HOW to play.

*WWE2k19. *The sheer level of customization to both the character's look, entrance, and move set of literally thousands of moves makes you really _feel _the moves you're doing and allow a style that's unique, and the pacing feels right as you control everyone. You really feel like you're in the midst's of a wrestling match...not just a few moves but strategy and planning/skills. Not a button-pusher, you need skills and timing, and it's designed to be satisfying when you hit the good ones!

*Split Second.* The best racing game ever, as you can trigger the environment to crash into things, rockslides, entire airplanes, bridges, massive destruction and good graphics too. Not just racing, but strategy again...do you trigger the nuclear plant to collapse NOW, or wait another lap to be sure? You have seconds to decide...that kind of thing.

*Battletech Urban Warfare/ Mechwarrior 5 mercenaries.* Either the most detailed RPG ever, or a very cool unique FPS, both make you really feel the details of the attack. Each shot can disable specific limbs/weapons, every turn factors everything from elevation to terrain to heat to you name it. Very immersive.

*DOA5/6. *Hey, sometimes you just want to watch highly detailed sexy people fight chaotically with great attention to their individual styles and models. No apologies! LOL


----------



## Sven Solitude (Sep 20, 2021)

Super Mario Bros. 2 / Super Mario Advance. This game seriously gives me a lot of good feels. Pulling up enemies and other objects. Levitating with Peach. Flying around with the flying carpet. Charging up the jump. Sliding on ice. Staying on the water spout of the whales. Digging through sand. Winning/losing at the slot machine. Finding mushrooms to receive more hearts. Throwing stuff at enemies and bosses. Stacking those mushroom blocks. I even like the shape of the key in this game and its color. And all of it while having that nice soundtrack~ Golly, this game is so satisfying!

I also like to play Dance Dance Revolution: Mario Mix with a controller. The highest difficulty is very relaxing and the music is something else I don't hear elsewhere.

Or trying to do large chains in Pokémon Puzzle League - feels amazing!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 20, 2021)

When you land a risky rez


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 20, 2021)

God Hand, it physically hurts to play but goddamn is it the most satisfying combat I've ever experienced in a game! Every punch, dodge and combo feels amazing to pull off


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 21, 2021)

That's hard. I'd have to pick recent games. A lot of stuff just feels great and hard to pick just one because I can't really compare such different games.

TitanFall 2 is a must. The perfect first person shooter.

Devil May Cry 5 has the only melee combat I'm willing to fuck with these days. Extremely combo centric which everyone decided is a bad thing today. Everyone decided the only melee combat that's viable is heavy, sluggish games where you dodge roll the majority of your time and swing once or twice. But DMC5 allows such deep, expressive play that still feels difficult despite being so free to develop ludicrous strings in.

Sonic Mania further refining 2D speed platforming and being kind of the only good game in that space since it's release.

BallisticNG is the best AGRacer right now since WipEout 2048. Refinement on WipEout 3.


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 21, 2021)

A lot of it is nostalgia, but I love the atmosphere of Metroid games. Special love for Metroid Prime and Metroid Fusion, but I'm making my way through Super Metroid and liking that, too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2021)

I just finished my third playthrough of Metroid Dread.
This game is the search action genre perfected in terms of control and combat (and level design). It's so tactile, agile, and has just enough weight that you feel like a speedrunner the moment you first start a file. But you're not broken to shit until it's time to take on the last gauntlet. It's so crispy, clean, and smooth with zero hitches somehow balancing everything it does very cleanly. There's no gross floatiness. You don't get hitched up unnaturally on terrain. There isn't 5,000,000 button combos to do everything. Enemies can be fluidly dispatched with skill and brisk momentum. It just fucking works. If Super Metroid is the standard for atmosphere in this genre, Dread needs to be the standard for control. Mercury Steam outdid themselves.

There's little things they did to just clean up this genre. Just auto vaulting over tile high blocks. Mild cheating with ledges making short hopping up to platforms cleaner. Wall jump is now one control stick motion as it should have been 3 games ago. It's right there with Mega Man Zero and Sonic Mania in terms of perfect 2D movement.
Handles even better than Forged in Shadow Torch which impressed and immediately enthralled me from a mere demo (I need to buy that one REAL soon too).


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 23, 2021)

Armored Core games, hands down for me

Giant robots with huge guns, but ZOOM.  I love western-style Walking Tank too, but Japanese-style agile Giant Robot stuff is absolutely fucking VISCERALLY pleasant.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 23, 2021)

Personal opinion- Skate 1,2, and 3

I'm a skateboarder, and with these games, there was no way of dying, no time limit, you could skateboard wherever you wanted, however, in your own style.

Heck, in the third version you could build your own skateparks. There was seriously no downside to these games to me.


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 19, 2021)

*MGSV: The Phantom Pain. *I put an obscene amount of hours into this game just because running around and pulling crazy maneuvers out of my butt was so fun. The amount of different methods the game gives you to approach situations is insane.


Judge Spear said:


> Devil May Cry 5 has the only melee combat I'm willing to fuck with these days. Extremely combo centric which everyone decided is a bad thing today. Everyone decided the only melee combat that's viable is heavy, sluggish games where you dodge roll the majority of your time and swing once or twice. But DMC5 allows such deep, expressive play that still feels difficult despite being so free to develop ludicrous strings in.


I was trying to think of alternatives to *DMCV*, but it really is that good. When you get really skilled with Dante you feel like a golden god abusing these poor demons. Nero's Breaker's are exactly what the character needed and they all have quirks. V is... fine :3. 
Some people might suggest Bayonetta, but Bayo doesn't scratch the same itch for me. She has more individual combo attacks, but I feel like they have less impact on combat than the moves in DMC. (P.S: Yeah F.I.S.T plays amazingly well for a random small studio)

*Rivals of Aether* also feels great to play. I was a Smash Ultimate dingus for a while, but after I got into Rivals I couldn't go back to playing in molasses. Rivals is so snappy and every character feels really different to play.

I'm also going to say *Sekiro* because of how intense and impactful the combat feels. I can't remember the last time I was so focused on a game fight that I was sweating. (Bloodbarn maybe :3)


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 19, 2021)

Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance, specifically Flowmotion, it's very slick and fun to use

(Flowmotion unfortunately tends to remove a significant part of the game's challenge because it's SO STRONG)

Also, the Wipeout games had an amazing feel to them

E: oh yeah and mobility in Destiny 2 is crazy good fun


----------



## Mambi (Nov 19, 2021)

I find the latest Hitman series just is so immersive culturally, interactive, open-ended, and literally looks beautiful. I can get lost just wandering through the crowds and not even bothering with the objective somedays...


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 19, 2021)

TF2 has been mentioned here before, and I second it. Hitting pipes, headshots, meatshots, rockets, and getting dominations and going on long killstreaks doing stupid stuff can be satisfying. Although it's really not satisfying when some sweaty guy with 20k hours uses you as his static training dummy.


----------



## Lenago (Nov 19, 2021)

*klonoa 2*: a very fun puzzle/platformer with memorable location that really feel out of a dream, Joilant, the maze of memories, i really hope they port this game for this gen.

*Kirby*:...what can i say...its kirby.

*Warioware*: a very fun and silly series, the gameplay is super fun, but its goofy humor alone is enough to get me laughing


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> *Rivals of Aether* also feels great to play. I was a Smash Ultimate dingus for a while, but after I got into Rivals I couldn't go back to playing in molasses. Rivals is so snappy and every character feels really different to play.



Superior, Exa Chad tier, *MAXIMUM *taste.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

Mass Effect (all three) as much as Skyrim.  It was so good and I get emotional every time.  Mordin just makes me feel so many things and the ability to play a strong, independent woman was jjst the absolute best since it made it that much better.  So, for feels, just put this on:




As at those first few notes, I'll join you on a couch to relove it over and over again,


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 20, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Mass Effect (all three) as much as Skyrim.  It was so good and I get emotional every time.  Mordin just makes me feel so many things and the ability to play a strong, independent woman was jjst the absolute best since it made it that much better.  So, for feels, just put this on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mordin was a cutie but I settled for thane. 

Also Fite me. Oblivion will always be better than Skyrim in terms of story and sidequests. D8<


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

Bite?  Yeah, game on!  Fite?  I'm a lover, not much a fighter anymore.

Oh, and Oblivion is special and not just for offing the fan or the Fox quest.  Also, PSNow sucks and there are no improvements that make it run nicely on the ps4, so I don't go back to it.  Otherwise, yeah, it's also got good replay.


----------



## TokeiTime (Nov 21, 2021)

Mordhau. I was introduced to it earlier this year. Its more of the way I play my joke characters I made. I got a Wario with maul and beartraps and a Sonic  that hits and runs. Fun game.

Also Ive been playing alot of Binding of Isaac. Hard game,  but what makes me feel good on it is my favorite characters. Forgotten and Tainted Samson. The raw power is bliss.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 23, 2021)

It's going to sound funny bringing it up here, but in all honesty _Minecraft_.

It's one of those games which if I actually _think_ about it at this point I tend to disincentivize myself almost _immediately_ towards playing. The time to get a seed properly going, the amount of "Spend [x] time in [y] space mining digital cubes", gameplay which can generally be summed up as having more in-depth trading mechanics than everything else _combined_... objectively I look at it and go "Nah, I'll dig into something else during my time off."

Practically? If I boot it up I invariably get sucked in for hours. And unlike similarly casual games like _Animal Crossing_, I've never really felt burned out on the game to the point of taking year (let alone multi-year) hiatuses. Maybe something else distracts me for a few months, yeah, but it's not "Oh if I boot that up I'm just knocking out a daily check list and eh I missed out a couple months of that checklist already so-".


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 26, 2021)

Halo Infinite is great. Everything just handles well. I wish some stuff had a small buff but nothing feels like...broken and this game has really stable connection which is a fucking lost art, let me tell you.


----------



## Dustwalker-System (Nov 27, 2021)

Deadass--Cyberpunk 2077.
Got it the day it came out and never had any problems with it.
Love that game more than the Fallout games and those're a big fixation/favorite.


----------

